# need 2TB intenal Hard disk



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2014)

ok after a whole 1 year of purchasing my rig (thanks to all tdf members for that) now i am planning to upgrade it.........
budget max 6k for 2TB internal HD
also suggest me also a good ssd within 12-13k


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 2, 2014)

HDD-WD 2TB Caviar Green

SSD-Samsung 250gb 840 Evo


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> HDD-WD 2TB Caviar Green
> 
> SSD-Samsung 250gb 840 Evo



anything other than wd green that has nice speed and nice warranty also less failure rates.......


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 3, 2014)

any problems with WD Green? is it speed?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 3, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> any problems with WD Green? is it speed?



yup speed.........

- - - Updated - - -

no options???


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello friends any cheap HDD just to save data size 500GB ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 7, 2014)

BUMP!!!


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 10, 2014)

around 6k, you will get wd green or seagate. wd blue is available up to 1tb only and 2tb black will be beyond your budget


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 10, 2014)

You could try WD red 2tb..Quite reliable


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 10, 2014)

AFAIK Red is for CCTVs, not a good performer if used in PC.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 10, 2014)

ok then i guess i hav no choice other than seagate ok i will go for it can some one post the latest released model no.................


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 10, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> AFAIK Red is for CCTVs, not a good performer if used in PC.


Not really, i prefer WD red over Green. I use both in my AMD comp and its a decent performer, atleast slightly better than WD Green. 
Go through this--- Western Digital Red Hard Disk Drives for Network Attached Storage Review - X-bit labs

- - - Updated - - -

Also to note that the warranty period for Red is longer than Green too.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 11, 2014)

1+1 TB 2tb poof and data lost.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 13, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> 1+1 TB 2tb poof and data lost.



1+1 TB is costly i want budget friendly .......

are there no toshiba ones???


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 22, 2014)

ok going for 3 TB seagate as no other options are there...............


----------

